# Carpenters vs Electricians in St. Louis



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm shocked


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

wildleg said:


> I'm shocked


Yeah, that kind of stuff never happens. :whistling2:


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Sounds like "Real Houswives of St. Louis."


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Sounds just about right for St Louis.


----------



## millerdrr (Jun 26, 2009)

St Louis has a long history of organized crime...sounds about right, that an anti-union org would vandalize their own stuff to discredit labor...i'm not shocked.

 I'm just sayin', lol...


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

millerdrr said:


> St Louis has a long history of organized crime...sounds about right, that an anti-union org would vandalize their own stuff to discredit labor...i'm not shocked.
> 
> I'm just sayin', lol...


How can a union be anti-union?

Just because they aren't the IBEW doesn't mean they aren't a union.

I know the IBEW *never* resorts to thuggish tactics and vandalism, but for some reason I find myself believing the story. 

But that's probably because I am anti-union and love to see the IBEW get what it deserves, bad press.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

There is a ton of things worse than this that go down in St Louis that never makes it to the press. It's a trashy ghetto of a town, and that is the high points.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

millerdrr said:


> St Louis has a long history of organized crime...sounds about right, that an anti-union org would vandalize their own stuff to discredit labor...i'm not shocked.
> 
> I'm just sayin', lol...


That was funny. That's a viewpoint that I never considered, and it seems probably, at least.


----------



## millerdrr (Jun 26, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> That was funny. That's a viewpoint that I never considered, and it seems probably, at least.


Just trollin' a bit... :thumbup:


----------

